# emerger solo navegador mozilla

## Hefistion

Pues eso q acabo de emerger mozilla, y lo ha hecho con mozilla mail, irc, etc.. habria alguna posibilidad de q solo instalara el navegador?

gracias.

----------

## kabutor

Yo supongo q no, pero si solo quieres el navegador te recomiendo emerger phoenix-bin (que es el motor gecko de mozilla a pelo) , mas rapido mas compacto y en mi modesta opinion mucho mejor que el mozilla.

Y mas ligero, y mas...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hefistion

ok, pero ahora me asalta otra duda, si kiero unmerger mozilla, donde busco todos los paketes q me instalo, ya q ahora solo puedo unmerger mozilla, no se q hizo con todo lo bajo cuando quise instalarlo.   Mas q nada para no ir llenado el disco con cosas q no neesito.

----------

## txitxo

Si pones 

```
emerge -up mozilla
```

 te muestra los paquetes que necesitas para mozilla y si son nuevos o si los va a actualizar. Stienes el LiveCD en el subdirectorio /gentoo/packages tienes el mozilla-list.txt que contiene la lista de todos los paquetes que se necesitan y puedes instalarlo con el script 

```
#sh grp-install.sh mozilla-list.txt
```

 que esta en el mismo directorio, y te pones los paquetes que necesites, yo lo hice asi para no tener que compliar todo el mozilla pero tuve luego que actulizar parte de los paquetes pues eran mas viejos que los que tenia antes en el disco duro.

----------

## Hefistion

```

emerge -up mozilla

```

no me muestra nada ya q este comando muestra solo los paketes mas nuevos en caso de haberlos, si no no imprime nada.

Para concretar mas mi pregunta , no se guarda ningun log de los paketes instalados por mozilla para asi luego desinstarlos en caso de kerer hacerlo?

----------

## GaTeT

```
emerge --emptytree --pretend --deep mozilla
```

con esto obtendras la lista completa de dependencias de mozilla y de las dependencias de las dependencias xD

Vamos, ke considera como si no hubiera ningun pakete instalado en el sistema

respecto a lo de eliminar un pakete y sus dependencias... pos nunca lo he intentado... pero todo es cuestion de investigar.

Seguiremos informando... xD

saludos!!

----------

## Burguito

Para "limpiar" las dependencias de las que depende un paquete tienes que unmerger el paquete a desinstalar y luego haces lo siguiente:

```
unmerge --depclean
```

 o si quieres mirar primero lo que te va a desinstalar pon: 

```
unmerge --depclean -p
```

Lo que no se es donde se guardan los fuentes que se baja pa compilar los programas pq segun tengo entendido no los borra.

PD: Cuidao con el depclean, no te vayas a pasar borrando   :Wink: 

----------

## SpOeK

Los fuentes están en /usr/portage/distfiles, así que tendrás que ir borrnado manualmente de ese directorio los ficheros que no uses (o todos, si no te importa bajarlos de nuevo cuando los necesites, lo cual no recomiendo  :Razz:  ).

----------

## discostu

Perdón mi español.

Si desea emerger mozilla sin mail, irc, composer, despues ponga "moznomail moznoirc moznocompose" en USE variable.

Espero que esto sea lo que deseó hacer. Como dije, mi español necesita practica.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Hefistion

pues era eso lo que buscaba, gracias, por cierto tu castellano es mejor q mi ingles

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

